
Inside the Self-Driving Tesla Fatal Accident - knocte
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/07/01/business/inside-tesla-accident.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1
======
knocte
Seems to me that it's the typical case of turning left without making sure
that cars on the lanes you're crossing will not need to use the brakes to not
hit you. This happens constantly everyday, yet the only consequence is some
cursing from the people that need to use the brakes, and that's it. However,
in this case, Tesla vehicle didn't have anyone to hit the pedal...

So, both are to blame. I'm sure Joshua would have avoided the accident if he
was paying attention. However, the truck's driver committed the biggest
negligence, in my view.

